# Cradle Mountain night sky.



## BionicAllah (Feb 10, 2014)

Went to Cradle Mountain the other week and thought i'd test out my new camera. Not the best photos but they show how amazing the sky can be on a clear night in Tasmania.


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cool exposures! Would love to visit Tasmania one day, but the missus is a bit scared of the cold!


----------



## Leptin (Aug 16, 2015)

Beautiful ! how much ISO did you used?


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

*Great images*

Great images. Thanks.

Jason
STORE FRONT - Migrant Ninja - Mastering The Move ©


----------



## Devlin (May 25, 2016)

BionicAllah said:


> Went to Cradle Mountain the other week and thought i'd test out my new camera. Not the best photos but they show how amazing the sky can be on a clear night in Tasmania.


----------



## kelijones (Dec 17, 2016)

These pictures are ultimate and I also love to click pictures during night. So I am going to download yours and add to my favorite collection.


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

Looking so cool images .... its like a some led lights are on the sky ...


----------

